# Phantom springer fork ... correct for a 55 ?



## ccr (Apr 23, 2011)

What year is this fork? its the later style as far as i know, the bike serial says its a 55 but i thought these forks didnt came until later on ? It's a BFG Phantom too btw, don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## ccr (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooch answered it for me witha linto a previous thread ... thanks guys and gals !!!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Apr 25, 2011)

I think that style fork came about around late 1958 59. Jeff


----------



## J.C. (Apr 25, 2011)

*Come on JH.  You know better than that.  That style fork was seen before 58 on Phantoms.*


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 26, 2011)

*fork was intro'd in 55*

and some 55's also used the earler style fork in that same year.


----------



## snickle (Apr 30, 2011)

What's the difference between the earlier and later style forks?


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Apr 30, 2011)

bobcycles said:


> and some 55's also used the earler style fork in that same year.




Thanks Bobcycles for posting the dates, I did not know they were used at the same time I always thought they were early and later. Jeff


----------

